# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Regular Challenges from me and you

## Auton

Hey,

First of all: I hope that I'm not doing any mistakes by making this post and if I do just tell me and I will perhaps... Delete the Thread or something.

*But anyways

*The reason why I am doing this thread is: Fun.
Yeah, right. I'll regularly post some challenges here which you can try to do in your lucid dreams. And not just me, but I thought it would be a nice idea to make a thread where everyone can post some challenges, post the experience with this challenge, how it went, etc.
And if you got many lucid dreams that would be really cool, I mean you will have lots of stuff to do. And even if you are just a beginner. For me, challenges are pushing my motivation for lucid dreaming really good.

So, my challenge for now is:

Make a city. Just how you want to. And tell me and all the other people how it went.

I am very excited to read your experiences and that should it be for now! Feel free to post your own challenges here, too.

 ::alien::

----------


## Auton

Greetings,

are you guys ready for the second challenge? Get a present from a random Character without knowing what's in there.

Tell the Thread what it was!

----------


## Auton

Hello,

the third idea/challenge (Awesome):

Come to a flying island without flying or teleporting or any other super power!

And another challenge because they're fun to do!:

Let a random dream character draw something for you! Just ask him and let him/her do it.  ::D:

----------


## Auton

Another one:

Walk into a bar and order "the cocktail of death"

----------


## ARandomViewer

Cool keep on doing these I will do them and post about em.

----------

